# LR Mogrify for LR v2



## MMarz (Aug 6, 2008)

I am still setting up LR2..  I want to add LR Mogrify as I did for 1.41. 

I've downloaded, and extracted the ImageMagick 6.4.2 files to C:\ on the new machine and also downloaded the LRMogrify plug-in, and copied it to a new Modules folder.  When I run the Export dialog in LR, I see LR2 / Mogrify under the Post Process Actions and I know I have to point LR to the path for the Mogrify application.. under the Mogrify Config section.  I checked LR v1.41 and there was a mogrify.exe file in the ImageMagick folder...  There is no exe file in the new ImageMagick 6.4.2 folder..

Where is the application file for ImageMagick??


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 6, 2008)

I've just dropped Tim a PM, he should know the answer.  I guess the Mac location won't help you much.....!


----------



## Brad Snyder (Aug 6, 2008)

Michael, sorry, I posted a response to this early this am, but I don't see it:

I do find the 'mogrify.exe' file where it's supposed to be, maybe you could delete IM and reinstall. See screenshot below:



I think I probably previewed the post to see if the attachment came thru OK, and then didn't submit it.


----------



## MMarz (Aug 7, 2008)

Victoria, thanks.. I PM'd Tim too.

Brad, that's really odd...  My files look nothing like those..

I am definitely going to uninstall..but could you tell me this.. which link did you use to download IM?  I used the link on the IM website Tim linked to.  I extracted it the location on C: but my files are very different.

Where do I find the correct download file for IM??  I thought I had the right one..  I downloaded from the link you had put up in a similar post..from SourceForge.net.  I was hoping for a self installing program, but instead I got the same files as I did when I downloaded and extracted from the link to IM found on Tim's site.  

I'm stumped.  I can calculate the internal rate of return on an investment portfolio..but this stuff escapes me.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Aug 7, 2008)

Michael, is it possible you downloaded the 'source' code? That is, the original program files which will need to be compiled to produce executable code. The download I currently have looks just like every previous version I've downloaded, and it passed the post install test.

Here's a link :

http://www.imagemagick.org/script/binary-releases.php#windows


Scroll to the bottom of that linked  page, and pick the first item from the last group. See screen cap.


----------



## MMarz (Aug 7, 2008)

Not sure what I did... but it worked this time!!  Life is good.

Thanks Brad!!


----------

